# py-qt4 and py-qt4-doc ports failed to install



## srobert (Oct 16, 2013)

Initially under FreeBSD-9.2, ports devel/py-qt4 and misc/py-qt4-doc failed to install with an error similar to that referenced here. Passing the NO_STAGE variable works similarly for both of these.
`make -DNO_STAGE install clean` worked. 
I'm not clear on whether the error is related to the fact that I'm using pkgng.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> I'm not clear on whether the error is related to the fact that I'm using pkgng.


It probably isn't. There's some work going on in the ports tree itself which has quite a big impact. Some ports have been correctly updated while others still need a bit of work. Hopefully it'll all be ironed out soon.


----------

